# Medical in Canada



## gh0staaa (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I'm a med card holder in Canada.

Hoping to get some constructive criticism and feedback on my vertical scrog grow.. I started a journal, see: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476391-5-jackberry-ladies-seed-vertical.html

Keep it green 
G


----------

